

Medium Has a Quality Problem - fks
http://fredkschott.com/post/2013/10/medium-has-a-problem/

======
lemonberry
Medium's problem is that the posts just aren't that interesting. There are
lot's of people that write well. But, yippeeeee, big deal. Sure there are
people that elevate writing to an art form and regardless of the topic it will
be worth reading. But most of the time it's a just form of communication and
it's what's being communicated that counts. Medium has a quantity problem: the
quantity of interesting posts/articles is low. Very low.

